# Cemetery Entrance Columns



## phobophile (Mar 2, 2008)

Hi Folks,
Been busy working on entrance columns for my yard huant cemetery. They still need a bit of work-aging, angel-toppers a friend is making for me, etc., but I'm pretty happy with how they've turned out so far.


----------



## CreepyCanmore (Mar 27, 2007)

Lookin good. I like the stone look.


----------



## ubzest (Jul 1, 2008)

and I like em tooo!


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Good job. Would like to see some progress pics of the build.


----------



## Bloodhound (Oct 16, 2007)

Lookig good so far!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

I like em..

nice stone look


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Nice work.. it's nice to see something that's not the same ol' look. Good job!


----------



## AzKittie74 (Aug 10, 2007)

nice work!


----------



## dubbax3 (Jan 22, 2008)

Are those circular? They look great


----------



## Aelwyn (Jul 7, 2008)

Very nice! I love the stone/brick look you have going.


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

Very nice work.


----------



## scream1973 (Dec 23, 2007)

Looks like you made them from Concrete SonoTubes.. If they arent you definately have a perspective of them being circular..

Looking great though


----------



## phobophile (Mar 2, 2008)

Thanks for all the kind words, folks. Today I did some aging on them, think they look even better, lemme know if you agree.


----------



## phobophile (Mar 2, 2008)

And here's a plaque I made that will be mounted on the leftside column.


----------

